# How do you store your beans?



## Shot (Mar 10, 2015)

I've been using these jars:









They are air tight and I keep them in a dark cupboard until needed. But was wondering if there was a better way? I used to do the freezer thing but have learnt over time that this is actually counterproductive.

Considered the Delonghi battery operated container, but it's got some seriously terrible reviews.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Keep in bags they come in


----------



## Shot (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't know. The rave bags looked quite "airie"


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

IMAG1426 by wjheenan, on Flickr

In the bags


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I've been happily using Vacu Vin Coffee Containers. The ones that are supplied with a pump which is used to get all of the air out. There's a one way valve that still allows co2 out without letting air in. Was still getting the waft of fresh beans a fortnight or more after first storing beans in one. Amazon often have them on offer circa £10 delivered (usually they're around £14.99)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000XTFQZM/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1426274911&sr=1-1&pi=AC_SX200_QL40&keywords=vacuvin+storage


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Shot said:


> I don't know. The rave bags looked quite "airie"


Did Rave send you those bendy plastic bag strip/clips? Fold bag down pushing all the air out then use clip to keep bag from unravelling. They sell black ziplock bags with a one-way valve @ 50p each. I purchased a couple to try out with my order this week.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jeebsy

Good selection of quality beans in stock I see, Smokey Barn, Smallbatch and Hasbean.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> IMAG1426 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> In the bags


Nice bit of Ikea action Jeebsy


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

I got a couple of these last week from Coffee Compass. Also use a lovely Guzzini Coffee Jar.


----------



## Shot (Mar 10, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> I've been happily using Vacu Vin Coffee Containers.


I've had one in my basket for ages and ages now! might as well just check out!


----------



## Shot (Mar 10, 2015)

chipbutty said:


> I got a couple of these last week from Coffee Compass.


Those look quite nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Has the price changed in the time you've had it in your basket? I set an alert in camelcamelcamel and when I received an email alerting that the price had dropped, duly ordered one last summer. Didn't even have a machine or grinder at the time, lol! Then about six months later I purchased another two (a small one that didn't come supplied with the pump...not a problem as I have two pumps for three jars). Watched some YouTube videos on various products on the market including Vacu Vin and others mentioned above. Wholelattelove did one or more. Some products seemed only available in the U.S. these however were readily available in the UK and seemed reasonably priced. Wasn't aware of the Coffee Compass ones, they seem good value. Not sure what shipping charges are. With Amazon it's free for orders £10+.


----------



## Shot (Mar 10, 2015)

It's been a steady 14 quid for ages now. I think the reason I never completed the purchase is because I saw it's previous low price on camelcamelcamel was about a tenner so I've been waiting for it do drop. To be fair my basket has almost a hundred things waiting for a price drop!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Shot said:


> To be fair my basket has almost a hundred things waiting for a price drop!


I can beat that...147 in my basket! 

You could try Flubit and see what price they offer you one for.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I store mine here:









It takes our house about two days to use these, when it gets to about 2-3 inches above the base of the hopper, I chuck the next bag in.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

If I got through that many beans as fast, wouldn't take me long to work my way through short list (actually it's getting quite long!) of beans I wish to try from members recommendations.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> If I got through that many beans as fast, wouldn't take me long to work my way through short list (actually it's getting quite long!) of beans I wish to try from members recommendations.


I used to try at least two different beans with each order, I used many different roasters along the way.... I concluded that 40 years of smoking had ruined what flavour discerning abilities I didn't have in the first place... I decided that I liked the medium dark roast and sweet flavours that I found in Sweetshop and I just started buying around four bags each week...

Anyway, this week it disappeared, which is odd... Apparently they are waiting for a new Ethiopian coffee to arrive...

I have ordered a kilo of HasBean "Here's Johnny!"...

Three natural Ethiopians...

...two fat ladies...

Bingo!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

sjenner said:


> I decided that I liked the medium dark roast and sweet flavours that I found in Sweetshop and I just started buying around four bags each week...
> 
> Anyway, this week it disappeared, which is odd... Apparently they are waiting for a new Ethiopian coffee to arrive...


Nooo! Sweetshop was on my list of beans that I wished to try.

You sound like a good person to ask to share maybe your top 10 favourite beans seen as you've tried so many.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

I got this in the largest size and am pleased with it: http://www.espressoplanet.com/coffee-and-espresso/how_do_you_store_coffee_beans.html


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Got one of the Airscape too, in the large size, but it is far too big for just a normal bag.

Looking out out for the smaller size now, at a reasonable price.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

centaursailing said:


> I got this in the largest size and am pleased with it: http://www.espressoplanet.com/coffee-and-espresso/how_do_you_store_coffee_beans.html


I have two of those... but half your size... Good for 250g... See above, I used to have different beans in different containers, and I thought that those were pretty damn good, shame about the postage being more than the price of the canisters! (or very near). The benefit of owning a HG1 at the time... Shame my arm wore out.

They are currently being used for Darjeeling tea and Monmouth natural sugar, for those that like their treacle.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> Nooo! Sweetshop was on my list of beans that I wished to try.
> 
> You sound like a good person to ask to share maybe your top 10 favourite beans seen as you've tried so many.


I am assured that it is coming back DoubleShot!

I doubt whether I will ever be an authority on the nuances of the various beans, roasts and blends... Too many ciggies!

But I loved the Rwandan stuff that Reiss was doing before he went home, indeed his roasts were excellent all round, apart from the price which meant that one had to buy in larger quantities.

I found the earlier discussion on the assertion that SquareMile roast their beans to suit Londoncentric RO installations very interesting, we have not had confirmation of this, but apart from SweetShop, I tried a couple of bags of RedBrick last week and it was not liked as much by anyone that tasted it, and I didn't tell anyone that I had put it in the grinder... The roast is very similar in colour (to the eye... in good light.... No boffinry here Mr. Boots







).

I don't know what it is about the SweetShop, but it just seems to suit my grinder and my machine, and everyone likes the coffee too, which is a major plus point









It's all a bit of a mystery to me really.


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

The Airscape has always looked like the best way to store beans to me. One of those designs that's so simple you wonder why no one else had thought of it. A little pricey but no doubt a good investment.



centaursailing said:


> I got this in the largest size and am pleased with it: http://www.espressoplanet.com/coffee-and-espresso/how_do_you_store_coffee_beans.html


----------



## shin (Apr 17, 2014)

Seen these a while ago on Kikstarter and it seems like they are on sale now.

Wonder if I can get them here.

looks like better version of Airscape.

http://prepara.com/collections/evak


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

I use the large Kilner jar in a cupboard and a non-glass jar on the counter for ease which I refill


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

I think I prefer the look of the Airscape. The Evak is going to let sunlight through from what I can see though I did see mention of a tinted version. I'll keep a look out for them but I'd need to be convinced they completely cut out sunlight.



shin said:


> Seen these a while ago on Kikstarter and it seems like they are on sale now.
> 
> Wonder if I can get them here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Yeah, the stainless steel suits me better.

The evak lid looks nice, but it is the same principle as all the other one way valves and seals.

I use use kilner for my greens, though.


----------



## chipbutty (Sep 16, 2011)

Storage for greens. Worthy of another thread!











Steve7 said:


> Yeah, the stainless steel suits me better.
> 
> The evak lid looks nice, but it is the same principle as all the other one way valves and seals.
> 
> I use use kilner for my greens, though.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Shot said:


> View attachment 12598


..... this....

I leave them in their bags until needed then pop them in a Kilner....


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Problem I suspect with storage jars that do not have any type of one-way valve is where is the co2 supposed to go? I'm no expert in these matters so unsure how much co2 continues to leave the beans after an initial resting/de-gassing period if the beans remain in their original bags for this period before being transferred into an airtight storage jar as pictured above?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I leave them in the valve bags and put them in a Tupperware caddy with a seal in the cupboard. I haven't really found that this stops them from resting, I suppose the CO2 makes it out of the valve bag even if it then sits in the Tupperware at a lower concentration. I have the suspicion it's marginally better than just leaving the bag in the cupboard as it allows less oxygen in while not really preventing the CO2 from escaping. A vacuum container might help the CO2 leave the bag faster. I then store opened bags with 'klipits' on in the Tupperware and a 250g bag is gone in less than a week, with 100g in the hopper at any one time.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

I do not believe that your going to have much succes at prolonging the beans shelf life, Unless you freeze them.

if you want to keep your beans fresh for a longer period of time you need to get rid of all the Oxygen or slowing down it's affect, and I can't see any of these jars being able to do so if your packing them it in an oxygen rich environment without spraying the container with nitrogen.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Using the pump that comes supplied with Vacu Vin coffee storage containers that I'm using, all air is expelled. There is a one-way valve on the lid to allow any co2 still leaving the beans to escape whilst keeping oxygen out.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Overall my conclusion is that if you only order enough to see you through the month it's not necessary to do anything more than keep them in the bags they came in, and put them in an airtight container once open. Elaborate solutions probably outweigh the benefits of buying larger quantities to save money and then trying to prolong their life.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

I was halfway through typing the same.

Some poeple think too much.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Kinda agree with that hotmetal. I purchased my Vacu Vin containers (3) prior to purchasing my equipment or fresh beans. Obviously now I've got them I use one to empty a bag of beans into once I've opened it. Been happy with the job it does. Having said that for anyone who hasn't already invested in coffee specific storage containers, if you just order what you're likely to use on a monthly basis, you may not need to shell out the additional expense.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

chipbutty said:


> I got a couple of these last week from Coffee Compass. Also use a lovely Guzzini Coffee Jar.


The Guzzini stuff is fantastic, I've a set of four coffee cups and saucers and four 'mugs', when I say mugs I mean works of art, beautiful looking things.

White porcelaine with red handles just fantastic, quite an angular shape too.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Ceramic Jar with a seal, kept in a drawer so out of the light. About as much as I can be arsed to store bean TBH, as its me that uses them most of the time.


----------



## shin (Apr 17, 2014)

Personally I just use the French jar thing. It's easy to manage than a bag. Bag is a bit fiddly.

Jar is more straight forward.

It stands without support of your hand!


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Anybody tried the Rave ziplocks?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

kadeshuk said:


> Anybody tried the Rave ziplocks?


Not yet but I have a couple and will try them out when I open up the stock brown paper bags they supply beans nowadays.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I do keep old zip lock bags when I buy beans that come in them. So for example if I receive a kilo a la DSOL and it's in paper bags I can put a bag inside another bag just on the offchance it helps the last bag or two keep better until I get to it.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I put mine in the black popper type bags that rave sell. Then they go into a Tupperware on the side and the kitchen gets no direct sunlight so all good


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I store mine in the hopper, best place for them.

Failing that they stay on the bag they arrived in, then they go in the hopper....

Shove the freezer, Tupperware, fancy vacuum things.


----------

